# Stanton, MI - Dogs will go to research if not adopted/rescued/fostered!



## MustLuvMutts (Nov 17, 2008)

Montcalm County Animal Shelter in Stanton, Michigan, releases dogs to a research lab and has several dogs that will be picked up if not adopted/rescued/fostered. Three dogs were picked up last week. If not rescued or adopted soon, these dogs will also spend the rest of their lives in research labs being tested on and tortured! The contract between the research facility and the shelter will be up on January 26th, when it will probably not be renewed. Rescuers are desperate to save this last group of dogs. Please help them if you can, even if it is only by passing along this information. TRANSPORTATION FOR DOGS MIGHT BE AVAILABLE THROUGH TRANSPORT RUNS OR GROUPS. PLEASE CONTACT THE EMAIL ADDRESS LISTED BELOW.










This is Wanda, a Lab mix. She's a little shy, but warms up to people very quickly. She has a sweet nature and good temperament. She will be available for adoption on January 20th.









This is Hoss. He's a 3-year-old Catahoula Leopard/Lab mix. He was surrendered to the shelter by his owners and he is very sweet. He is a high energy breed so he needs a lot of exercise. Adopt him today!!









This is Samson, a Lab/Shepherd mix. He was also surrendered to the shelter by his owners. He is about 3 years old and in need of a good home. He is housebroke and neutered. His adoption fee is $20.00 and a license deposit of $10.00 if you live within Montcalm County. Adopt him today!









This is Billy, a Lab/Shepherd mix. He is a very nice big guy. He is an older adult but very sweet. He came in as a stray and is now available for adoption. Adopt him today!!

*THERE ARE THREE MORE DOGS, BUT I WAS LIMITED TO 4 PICTURES, PLEASE VISIT THIS POST ON MY BLOG TO VIEW EVERYONE: http://afurryfriend.blogspot.com/200...arch-labs.html
*

If you can help rescue/adopt/foster any of these dogs, please contact: [email protected]

But wait....
There are other ways you can help:
The shelter has 2 heartworm positive dogs in rescue & boarding right now that need treatment if you are able to donate for that as well. Their names are Dolly and Carson.
If you wish to donate Directly to the rescues handling their care, please visit their websites…and just remember to put a note or memo on the donation that it is for Dolly, or Stanton dogs.

petpage

Last Day Dog Rescue


They also need a Pitbull rescue to help with Casper…he was listed as a lab mix, but is clearly apbt and they now need a rescue to step up for him. They have fully vetted him but may have some dog aggression. If interested please contact [email protected] to work with her on coordination.

They have a ChipIn (CLICK on it) set up or email it to paypal address [email protected]


----------

